# Hey I'm Lutivick



## xXMyBunLutivickXx (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello I'm lutivick de rabbit. I'm a holland lop(dats what my daddy calls me) and I wanna say hello!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 16, 2014)

Trix here-


Hidey ho!!! I love Dumpy- he's an awesome human. I am eleven years old. I'm really awesome!!!!!!


----------



## xXMyBunLutivickXx (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm twee yearz


----------



## xXMyBunLutivickXx (Aug 17, 2014)

And I am as bad as can be &#9786;&#65039;&#128540;


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 17, 2014)

Lutivick-

Trix here- would you show us your picture?


----------



## XxMtRabbitNamedNewbiexX (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey my daddy forgot the password sory so my dad put in me nicknam which is Newbie and yesh I can.


----------



## XxMtRabbitNamedNewbiexX (Aug 18, 2014)

View attachment 11951
View attachment 11952


----------



## blwinteler (Aug 20, 2014)

I fink somthin' went wrong. Can't see your pitchers.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 20, 2014)

Trix here-

So it ain't my cataracts- try reposting pix.


----------



## xXMyBunLutivickXx (Sep 8, 2014)

Sowy I hadn't ben on for a wile here's de pictures


----------



## pani (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi Lutivick! You're real cute!! I am a lop too, and mama says I am the prettiest.

~ Clementine


----------



## hannahbean (Sep 8, 2014)

Hey Bo here my moms da best!!


----------



## hannahbean (Sep 8, 2014)

How r u y'all doing


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 9, 2014)

Trix here-

Any black and white bunny is okay with me. Dumpy says you're a cutie.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 9, 2014)

hannahbean said:


> Hey Bo here my moms da best!! View attachment 12283



Trix here-

Dumpy says you look like a fluff ball. I wouldn't mind you as my baby brother.


----------



## hannahbean (Sep 9, 2014)

Me to I'm the only kid mommy has well she has a cat and she's my best friend 





~ BO ~


----------

